# HSBC Advert



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I have just seen an advert on tv for HSBC where some people are moving house to a different country, and the father releases a royal python into the garden. I think this is really irresponsible as it will make other people think that releasing snakes into the wild is an ok thing to do. I'm going to email HSBC now. If anyone else sees/has seen this advert and agrees with me, please email them as well, as I think we should stop this before people think it's fine to release animals when they are moving house!!!

Em x


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't seen this, but if its as you say it is (not doubting you, just want to see it myself first) then I will certainly complain.

It would probably be worth contacting the Advertising Standards Agency and registering the complaint with them as well. They do seem to take complaints seriously. The link is below:

Advertising Standards Authority


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

There is a Mastercard add which shows a couple of folk in india with one of those roadside snake charmer shows. I thought that was a bit iffy - as in reality these snakes would be defanged not to mention kept in a wicker basket until they are no longer needed. Isn't that glamourising these things?


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> I have just seen an advert on tv for HSBC where some people are moving house to a different country, and the father releases a royal python into the garden. I think this is really irresponsible as it will make other people think that releasing snakes into the wild is an ok thing to do. I'm going to email HSBC now. If anyone else sees/has seen this advert and agrees with me, please email them as well, as I think we should stop this before people think it's fine to release animals when they are moving house!!!
> 
> Em x


Were the family shown in this country? If so, that's actually a criminal offence they're showing. Two criminal offences actually, both releasing a non-native species and abandonment. I'll look out for it, if it's like it sounds I'll be sending an email too.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't knw if it was in this country, I was cleaning out my rats with tv on in background, glanced over and saw the snake and thought "oooh pretty!" then got angry when he left it in the garden! Grr

I know it's only an advert, but I just don't think they should be showing stuff like that cos then people will think "well if those people can do it, so can we!" Maybe not... but people tend to be a bit thick.

Have emailed the ASA with my complaint, if anyone else sees the ad please lemme know...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

if I see it (don't doubt you or anything but still, i'm an honest guy) I will certainly fire aquick email off to the ASA. It on'y takes two seconds.

Remember people, be polite, otherwise they go "in the bin"

Mason


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd prefer people see it and THEN say something, have been looking for it on youtube to show you guys but no luck lol


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah i have seen it and you dont know that they are letting it free they might just be playing with it

ahah there was a bearded dragon in it also


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

just saw the bit with the bearded dragon made thel ittle girl happy going into a new home, it's good tha they are using reptiles in a positive way,


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Trese dearest.. apparently the bit before wasnt so positive...

especially if they are releasing the python and replacing it with a beardie.. will do my best to catch the advert in full.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

im not sue they realised the python


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

They release the royal, because they are moving house, and then the parents buy a bearded dragon to make the little girl happy, i don't agree with them showing that it is ok for people to just let snakes go in there back garden, someone could watch that who is bored with their snake and think if they do it on tv its all right if i do it, (some people really are that thick). I have also emailed them with my views.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I had a look on you yube too, couldnt see anything either grrrr. If i see it il defo email and complain. What channel was it on?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

HSBC Premier Moving Home , ad, advert | visit4info | TV/Cinema | 1

Pretty sure its not in the UK tho.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

cheers rachy 

Well its defo not in the uk, maybe they think its ok to show it here, as the royal is being released in another country, maybe people think royals are native where the ad was taken.

But its still not a goos idea to encourage this kind of thing, who do you complane to?


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> But its still not a goos idea to encourage this kind of thing, who do you complane to?


 
Advertising Standards Authority


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i got a letter today from the ASA after making a complaint the letter didnt say much but its hand signed so someone must have read it at least i know that! :lol2:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

they do live in Kuala Lumpur(Malasia i think),where pythons of one sort or another are indigenous,i havent seen the add to know whether the python is an indigenous species to that area or not,but it seems that complaints on this will be falling on deaf ears
regards gaz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

It's deffo not filmed in this country... Think it's meant to show it's a world wide bank available in most countries.. It's not right that they release the python into the wild after being in captivity but have to say different countrys different laws. 

I think most sensible people here would not release a royal python in there back garden. China or that part of the world maybe its the normal thing to do.. 

Still not right to show that in this country though.

Liz


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

First time I saw the ad I was pretty upset at the snake being released into the garden too. 

I also thought that any sensible child would notice the difference between a python and a bearded dragon and ask her parents what the hell they were playing at?!! :lol2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

there was thread about this in off topic a while ago.
A few people complained then but a few more wont hurt.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

i dont think people will get the wrong idea!! its an advert! u see loads of things on tele that u wouldnt then go and do in real life! they r just trying to get peoples attention and it certainly worked coz u are talking about it on here!!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

markhill said:


> there was thread about this in off topic a while ago.
> A few people complained then but a few more wont hurt.


check the dates - this thread was here a while back n just been re-found


----------



## Captain13 (May 15, 2010)

*HSBC advert*

Hi there, I have seen the advert, I was of the same opinion as yourself, I cannot find an email address to contact HSBC, just phone lines and an address as step 2 if your complaint has not been resolved by phone. 

Regards Capt. x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Captain13 said:


> Hi there, I have seen the advert, I was of the same opinion as yourself, I cannot find an email address to contact HSBC, just phone lines and an address as step 2 if your complaint has not been resolved by phone.
> 
> Regards Capt. x


This thread was made near 3 years ago dude. Perhaps a bit late to complain?


----------



## llamedos (Apr 3, 2010)

the thread may be an old one but the ad is still running. there is another concern with this ad, not only are they releasing a snake, native or not, but surly they are also showing that if you can't keep/don't want the snake anymore then don't worry you can have a beardie instead. I mean, how often does this happen in reality :bash: when the novelty of one animal wears off just dump it and get a new one.


----------



## Captain13 (May 15, 2010)

I appreciate it is old but the I have seen the add over the past 2 weeks, I googled it to try and find it to show someone and that's how I came across this thread.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

llamedos said:


> the thread may be an old one but the ad is still running. there is another concern with this ad, not only are they releasing a snake, native or not, *but surly they are also showing that if you can't keep/don't want the snake anymore then don't worry you can have a beardie instead*. I mean, how often does this happen in reality :bash: when the novelty of one animal wears off just dump it and get a new one.


 
yeah... you haven't actually watched the advert have you?
the one that's being discussed on here is the one where the family move from *Kula Lumpa *to *Canada*. You see the dfference there? moving across continents and having a new pet there waiting for the kids as they couldn't take the snake with them.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I have seen this loads recently too, can't believe they first started showing it in 2007! They need to sack their advertising staff the lazy b*******!


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

seriously? you think a 20 second advert is going to make people think it's OK to release reptiles into the wild?

k


----------



## Captain13 (May 15, 2010)

Type in, HSBC Premier Hongkong, on youtube and that is the advert I have seen in the last 2 weeks on ITV1 but in English. What would be the point on me commenting on this if I had not seen it! God bless ya.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

powderpuff_girl said:


> i dont think people will get the wrong idea!! its an advert! u see loads of things on tele that u wouldnt then go and do in real life! they r just trying to get peoples attention and it certainly worked coz u are talking about it on here!!


 
you say that but how many little girls are anorexic because of the media? more than 50 years ago, lets put it that way. media has a bigger influence on people than you might think.
yeah, and as said, some people like an excuse to be thick.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

Meko said:


> yeah... you haven't actually watched the advert have you?
> the one that's being discussed on here is the one where the family move from *Kula Lumpa *to *Canada*. You see the dfference there? moving across continents and having a new pet there waiting for the kids as they couldn't take the snake with them.


if i couldnt take my boas abroad with me i wouldnt just dump them in the car park and get a monitor else where. its unmoral. 
i saw the advert and have also complained. 
some people are have no morals.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and some have no brains... your membership card and welcome pack are in the post.


How many people have driven into walls because they've seen an advert with the crash test dummies? answer = none, because adverts don't have that big an impact on anything other than people buying things.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

Meko said:


> and some have no brains... your membership card and welcome pack are in the post.
> 
> 
> How many people have driven into walls because they've seen an advert with the crash test dummies? answer = none, because adverts don't have that big an impact on anything other than people buying things.


but again i have to go back to medias effect of people. you CANNOT argue with the effect the media has on peoples view of how they should look? 50 years ago (going back to my past argument) there werent nuts magazines, adverts using skinny blonde breasty women, size 12 shop models, free use of internet porn and if so it was far between, not shoved in our faces.. and back then theyre werent as many cases of anorexia and bulemia (ESPECIALLY in children), plastic surgery, children walking the streets with make up, heels and mini skirts on OR in genral as many women feeling COMPLETLEY unworthy and asif they should be someone else because their partners have completley unrealistic views on who or what they should be or do. 
NOW i know this is a BIG difference to one advert about an abandoned python thats seemingly harmless and justifiable but its a begining is it not? if this one advert gets away with it.. whats to say that it wont pop up all over the place? if something is shown to us increasingly over time and nobody objects it becomes the norm and therefore acceptable. and because we are undeniably suggestible we accept the norm as the ok thing to do. so no, maybe this little advert isnt a problem yet but if nobody says anything over time it may escalate, and THEN it becomes an issue. this is why i have repoted it. things like this need to be nipped in the bud and we need to show hsbc we think it is *unacceptable.*
you might think im being an extremist but thats all just my personal opinion. im not saying its fact its just my pennies worth. (iv noticed a lot of members using this phrase because it repels other members from starting an argument with them). x


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

what about the advert that has a guy walking a crocodile on a lead and comes home to find he has been burgled, thats mad :lol2:
Its just an advert at the end of the day I dont think its gonna give people the idea its ok to release unwanted snakes out into the british countryside,If anything its gonna make a few kids want a bearded dragon.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm more impressed that people are whinging about a snake pretending to be released rather than a beardie in a fish tank that's too small, with wood chips and no UVB.


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd be really annoyed if someone replaced my Royal with a Beardie. I might complain on those grounds... :whistling2:


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> what about the advert that has a guy walking a crocodile on a lead and comes home to find he has been burgled, thats mad :lol2:


there was no issues with the crocodiles future or health in the making of this advert :lol:

all im saying is, its wrong. whether its a big thing or not. people would see it diffrent if they were abandoning a dog in this said advert and replacing it with a cat in the new property. and because its wrong people are speaking up and saying they wont stand for it, which i dont think they should be slated for, if you dont like it then fair do's. i dont think its the fact that maybe no, a lot of people wont think its ok to let their pets loose because of it, but that doesnt make it at ALL viable.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

It specifically states at the very start of the advert they are in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

befxxx said:


> all im saying is, its wrong. whether its a big thing or not. people would see it diffrent if they were abandoning a dog in this said advert and replacing it with a cat in the new property. and because its wrong people are speaking up and saying they wont stand for it, which i dont think they should be slated for, if you dont like it then fair do's. i dont think its the fact that maybe no, a lot of people wont think its ok to let their pets loose because of it, but that doesnt make it at ALL viable.


What about the Greggs advert though with Paddy McGuiness? that says it's OK to send your dog to dog borstal if it eats your pasty.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

TBh I hate all them dogs trust and RSPCA adverts more showing abandoned dogs with sad music to try and make me part with my money. Id be more inspired to give money if they showed some good things they had done with the money,that go's for all charities there adverts suck I dont want to be made to feel bad and then feel better by giving money.
But that has nothing to do with this thread :lol2:
I quite like the advert as it shows people keeping reptiles as pets so helps it be seen as a normal thing to do and alot of people think its only freaks and weirdos who keep reptiles.I know the letting the snake free in the garden thing is not a good thing but it is just an advert not a documentory on how to keep and care for reptiles. You see alot of badly stocked fish tanks in adverts but nobody complains about that


----------



## herpeez (Apr 17, 2010)

*ji*

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f...ction=view&current=VID00011-20100519-2046.flv


----------



## herpeez (Apr 17, 2010)

for whoeva didnt see the addvert i got the missus to record it off the tv sorry about crappy sound


----------

